# Still Peeing inside at 5 1/2 months?



## daniellamarcella (Oct 18, 2013)

Vika is about 5 1/2 months, smart, well-trained, etc. She _knows_ to go potty outside, and she does it beautifully on command. But it seems like every now and then, she will just randomly pee inside. 

I can't figure out if she's doing it because she's bored, or because she is too tired/worked up/excited/whatever to pay attention to when she needs to go until she NEEDS to go and it's too late. I don't think she's doing it out of spite, but I'm not sure why she is doing it because we are always very attentive to letting her out, and there have been times where she'll pee inside right after being taken outside.

We're not talking very often, maybe like once every week or so, but I'm wondering if anyone else has dealt with anything like this. Any tips out there for a first time V owner? She is a beautiful pup and very well behaved 95% of the time, but this peeing thing is stumping us both! Any ideas? Did you guys go through this with your V's?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I believe Scout still had the occasional accident at that age. She stopped soon after. I think I read they don't have full control of their bladder until 6 months. 

You're probably not doing anything wrong. She's probably just doing it out of excitement. As I'm sure you know, make sure you clean up accidents well, preferably with an enzyme based cleaner and take her outside immediately after to reinforce where she is supposed to go. 

Maybe start jotting down notes when she has an accident to look for a pattern. 

Hang in there! She'll get there soon.


----------



## daniellamarcella (Oct 18, 2013)

einspanner: good to know I'm not the only one! I figure it's something she will grow out of with time--she's done that with a lot of other things too. We'll keep an eye on it. 

Every time she pees inside, we clean it up with an enzyme cleaner right away, so at least we've got that going for us. ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Chase was potty trained from 10 weeks, but around this time he became upset we were trying to watch a TV show (heaven forbid all the attention was not on the Vizslas!  ) and he peed right in the middle of our floor.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson peed on my husbands foot at 10 mos and I think he had an accident as late as 8 months. I think they were all related to being over excited and over tired... But I definitely didn't let him loose in the house until he was one because of these accidents. They're kids! They forget and have accidents, just like human kids do


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yes even at 8 months we still have the odd accident in the house. Often caused by someone not paying attention, excitement or being overwhelmed. It does get better. This is still a very big work in progress.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My oldest V Sophie peed in her crate and in the house until she was about 9 months old. Not on regular basis but often enough where it made us wonder if there's something wrong. But she was healthy. Just a habit, I guess. And then she grew out of it  Our youngest V Pacsi rarely had an accident in the house as a puppy.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I kept notes on when or why I thought Ginger would have accidents in the house. 

She had one accident at 5 months old and I believe that was because it was a horrible rainy day out. 

She had one accident at 6 months old and I believe that was because we had spent some time in the pool and she was drinking ALOT of water.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Have you had her checked by a vet? My first lab was potty trained by 9 weeks completely -one accident at 4 months which was my step-daughter's issue. She had the pup in the bedroom with her and ignored her whining. Our next lab was a nightmare - she wasn't trained completely until 5-6 months. One day at puppy class, she jumped up on my lap and peed all over me. I took her to the vet and she had a bladder infection. Our vizsla, the youngest of our dogs, was about 4 months when completely trained. She reminded me of a toddler - she'd get so busy playing that she would forget she had to go outside. Good luck!


----------

